# Tohatsu 40



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

So I have a 2017 Tohatsu 40 HP 4-stroke. I took into the shop for its first 100 hour service. Put the boat in the water this weekend and the oil pressure light comes on just for a second and then turns off. It does this about every 5 seconds. I checked the oil. What else would it be? So bummed because I want to fish tomorrow.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

What was the problem?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> What was the problem?


Well, the blinking oil light means it has been a 100 hours and it is time to change the oil. Well I had just done that. So I contacted Tohatsu and they have a way to turn the light off by turning your key on without starting the motor and then pull the kill switch 5 times every 10 seconds and it is supposed to reset. But it won't. So the only alternative is to send in the ECU, which I will do in July when I am out of the country for 2 weeks.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Engine oil replacement indicator function reset method

As for "Engine oil replacement indicator function", informing the appropriate timing of engine oil replacement by blinking of the lamp, when beyond 100 hours operating. 1. Be certain the safety lanyard is

installed. Turn the key to the 'on' posi- tion and after the 'beep' pull the safety lanyard off within 1 second.

PRE-OPERATING PREPARATIONS 33

Within 5-10 seconds, Pull the red knob on the safety switch out and release.


Wait 5-10 seconds and pull the red knob out and release
Wait 5-10 seconds and pull the red knob out and release.
Within 5-10 seconds you will here 3 beeps to inform you that you have suc- cessfully reset the system. 
5.Turn the ley to the 'off' position and replace the safety lanyard lock.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> It's not 5 times every 10 seconds. It's once every 5-10 seconds x2
> 
> 
> Engine oil replacement indicator function reset method
> ...


Yeah, that is what we did. With the Tohatsu certified mechanic and then he even got Tohatsu on the phone. I was trying to remember above. I have it written down. I knew it was something like that. I might have gotten it confused with Yamaha which I think if pull it off 5 times in a row within 10 seconds. Where was all this good advice 2 weeks ago?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a typo, you pull the kill switch and immediacy release 3 times in 5-10 second intervals. It's bizarre that it's not working, I don't think I have ever seen any vehicle or boat where a service interval reset wasn't functioning. It's usually the initial step where things go sideways. Tohatsu only gives you 1 second to pull the lanyard after the beep. Then wait 6 seconds, pull/release; repeat x3.


----------

